# Which headphones should I get?



## ryan (Sep 29, 2008)

So, I'm sick of my iPod earbuds and I'm thinking about getting some new headphones...
I think for now I'm going to keep on the inexpensive side and I have a few in mind:

- Creative Labs EP 630 ($13.45)





- Sony MDR-EX71 ($4.74)





Or, to go in a completely different direction:
- Sennheiser HD280 Pro ($82.99)





I figure the closed headphones might keep my ears nice and warm in winter (to justify the size of them).


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

From your list, get the Sennheiser. But I will have to point you in this direction

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-7506-Pro-MDR-75...s/dp/B0002H02ZY

Every record producer in the country uses these babies

Or you could check out these ones

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-V6-Monitor-...7806&sr=1-3

Pretty much the same as the first ones I showed you, but a cheaper price


----------



## ryan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm... I like the *Sony Pro MDR-7506*... They are nice and flat - and have a decent reviews. 

So many choices out there! Ahh!


----------



## fischju (Sep 29, 2008)

Real EP360/Sennheiser CX300s are the best price/performance earbuds out there

But if you want that higher price range: http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD555-HD-...059&sr=1-12


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

I got some Sennheiser HD515s the other day, and shit is extreme. 

$80 sounds pretty high for HD280s, seeing as thats roughly how much I paid for my 515s. The 515s look so much better, too.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

i


----------



## apb407 (Sep 30, 2008)

well i dont know how old you are but if you want style and good sound for a reasonable price i would go for skullcandy.com I have used 4 different ones and they are all pretty good i gotta say. I am using the Titans right now and they are just as good in my opinion as some of the pretty high end ones and they look cool. if you want something cheaper but nearly as good go for the smokin buds or inkd i had them and they were awsome my dad even uses them! For bigger over ear headphones i have used Hesh and Skullcrushers. Hesh is really nice and keeps your ears warm and has beautiful clear sound but the skullcrushers are really cool and the best choice if you love bass because it has a freakin sub-woofer in the headphones themselves. Also their warranty is amazing if they break because of a manufacture thing you send it in they replace it for free, if you dont like them you can get something else by sending them back in. If they break during bad use you can return them and i believe you get half credit.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 30, 2008)

Ignore the child above me. Get a set of these. http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/image-x5.aspx

Skullcandy crap sound like shit and look ugly. Wearing them makes you look like you are 13.


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> well i dont know how old you are but if you want style and good sound for a reasonable price i would go for skullcandy.com I have used 4 different ones and they are all pretty good i gotta say. I am using the Titans right now and they are just as good in my opinion as some of the pretty high end ones and they look cool. if you want something cheaper but nearly as good go for the smokin buds or inkd i had them and they were awsome my dad even uses them! For bigger over ear headphones i have used Hesh and Skullcrushers. Hesh is really nice and keeps your ears warm and has beautiful clear sound but the skullcrushers are really cool and the best choice if you love bass because it has a freakin sub-woofer in the headphones themselves. Also their warranty is amazing if they break because of a manufacture thing you send it in they replace it for free, if you dont like them you can get something else by sending them back in. If they break during bad use you can return them and i believe you get half credit.
> 
> Ignore this
> 
> ...



Listen to this. Unless your iPod is filled with Simple Plan and My Chemical Romance, then buy SkullCandy, please.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 30, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> well i dont know how old you are but if you want style and good sound for a reasonable price i would go for skullcandy.com I have used 4 different ones and they are all pretty good i gotta say. I am using the Titans right now and they are just as good in my opinion as some of the pretty high end ones and they look cool. if you want something cheaper but nearly as good go for the smokin buds or inkd i had them and they were awsome my dad even uses them! For bigger over ear headphones i have used Hesh and Skullcrushers. Hesh is really nice and keeps your ears warm and has beautiful clear sound but the skullcrushers are really cool and the best choice if you love bass because it has a freakin sub-woofer in the headphones themselves. Also their warranty is amazing if they break because of a manufacture thing you send it in they replace it for free, if you dont like them you can get something else by sending them back in. If they break during bad use you can return them and i believe you get half credit.


Hahaha, trendy shit is awful. 

Anyways, I have a pair of Sennheiser DJs HD202, which is very nice and fairly priced (only 25 USD). However, if you have a big head, it hurts after wearing it for a while. 
You can grab some here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16826106306


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Comes down to your budget...had a pair of Sony EX51LP (which is the model just before the EX71) which was okay...sound wasn't so great and I wasn't big on the in-ear design.

If you can afford it, by all means buy a Shure of Klipse.

If you want something in the $50 range, get a pair of these:
http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?Ope...5Ept%5EPORTAPRO
Its one of those strange things that doesn't cost much but sound amazing for that price...and the retro look is simply awesome.

Had a Technics RP-HJ1200 for a while until it cracked on the side...was amazing for trance music.  But the 1 pounder really weighed me down after long gaming sessions.

Oh and don't buy Skullcandy...they sell those in hip-hop clothing stores over here.

edit:  Wait a sec, Sony MDR-EX71 for $4.74?  You're not getting those used are you?  I know they're cheap but not THAT cheap.


----------



## ryan (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha. The prices I quoted were ones I quickly found on eBay - I think they were a "new" product but I can't remember now.
As for SkullCandy... I am not a fan. It's no so much that they are trendy... because, well, if they are they are not trendy with my particular crowd.

I've been researching a bit... And I think I've narrowed down my selection to 3 possibilities (all of which are entirely different than my original thoughts - haha).

1) Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 3 Studio

2) Sony MDR-V6/MDR-7506

3) Panasonic RP-HTX7

Oh, and Renegade_R, I like the specs. of those Koss headphones - but the style wouldn't work for me.


----------



## apb407 (Sep 30, 2008)

wow ouch that hurt.........They always worked fine for me and i had them before the whole trend thing happend i really like them and never had a problem with them. Also i like all kinds of music and they sound fine its not like its completely punk crap that has no value at all.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 30, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> well i dont know how old you are but if you want style and good sound for a reasonable price i would go for skullcandy.com I have used 4 different ones and they are all pretty good i gotta say. I am using the Titans right now and they are just as good in my opinion as some of the pretty high end ones and they look cool. if you want something cheaper but nearly as good go for the smokin buds or inkd i had them and they were awsome my dad even uses them! For bigger over ear headphones i have used Hesh and Skullcrushers. Hesh is really nice and keeps your ears warm and has beautiful clear sound but the skullcrushers are really cool and the best choice if you love bass because it has a freakin sub-woofer in the headphones themselves. Also their warranty is amazing if they break because of a manufacture thing you send it in they replace it for free, if you dont like them you can get something else by sending them back in. If they break during bad use you can return them and i believe you get half credit.



Skullcandy is trendy bullshit with the worst sound ever. My Koss porta pros, which cost 10 bucks less then their Lowriders, produces much more bass, and a much better overall sound. The Skullcandy IEMs are ok, but still not worth the price.

It felt like it was made of cheap plastic, and the cable looked pretty thin. The good thing was the comfort, and was more comfortable then my Prota Pros. 

BUT

Their sound is awful. The sound is so goddamn awful, I can't even listen to the song itself. The bass was horribly weak, yet all these 10-17 year olds that use them says OMG THE BASS! THERE'S SO MUCH BASS!!!!!!!!!!!. The clarity was horrid, with absolutely no detail, and the mids were awful. The highs were better then the two, but still awful. For the money you pay, unless you want some trendy bullshit that looks good, get it. But if you really want to listen to music, get something else. Any skullcandy products aren't worth it, unless you pay less then half of what they want you to pay. 

Also, avoid any Bose products, CHEAP Sony products (since cheap sony ones are bad, while their more expensive models are actually superb for the price. Sony MDR-7506, for example), and Skullcandy.

EDIT: Get the Sony MDR-7506 / V6. The Ultimate ears Studio 3 may stick out of your ear by far, and the sound isn't so impressive for the price, though they are a good entry IEM. Also, I'd rather avoid Panasonic products as well.

EDIT 2: I was also thinking of getting the Koss porta pros back in April.  I asked Renegade_R, and he said I should. After 4 months of usage, I never regretted the purchase. Too bad my brother lost it in BCIT........ (He said he left it somewhere during editing, and he forgot to bring it back. Next day, he went to find it, but it was just gone.) 

Oh well. I'll be getting an Audio Technica ESW9, so I hope it feels the void....


----------



## apb407 (Oct 1, 2008)

not trying to point out anybody but most people who hate bose and skullcandy and apple are people who feel like they want to be original and anything mainstream is horrible for example the guy who was talking about my chemical romance and simple plan and saying things like TRENDYZ STUFFS ARE BADZ CAUSE IMA FEEL NOT SPECIALS IF I GET SOMEDING DATS PEOPLES HAVE. of course most people arent going to just say it flat out


----------



## science (Oct 1, 2008)

ryan said:
			
		

> Haha. The prices I quoted were ones I quickly found on eBay - I think they were a "new" product but I can't remember now.
> As for SkullCandy... I am not a fan. It's no so much that they are trendy... because, well, if they are they are not trendy with my particular crowd.
> 
> I've been researching a bit... And I think I've narrowed down my selection to 3 possibilities (all of which are entirely different than my original thoughts - haha).
> ...



Go buy some American Apparel


----------



## sean0007 (Oct 1, 2008)

Brain Acid headphones are a cheap alternative that have good sound ($25ish in Canada), if you want sick sound from earbuds I bought Bose ones ($89.99).


----------



## Urza (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> not trying to point out anybody but most people who hate bose and skullcandy and apple are people who feel like they want to be original and anything mainstream is horrible for example the guy who was talking about my chemical romance and simple plan and saying things like TRENDYZ STUFFS ARE BADZ CAUSE IMA FEEL NOT SPECIALS IF I GET SOMEDING DATS PEOPLES HAVE. of course most people arent going to just say it flat out


Bose and Skullcandy simply make shit product.

That's all there is too it. Enjoy being a sheep.


----------



## seedvt (Oct 1, 2008)

Sennheiser.

I don't know about the quality of higher-end Sony but I've had a few lower end ones in the past and they blow.

For the record, I own a Sennheiser HD555.


----------



## apb407 (Oct 1, 2008)

you know what i will enjoy being a sheep because at least i dont care if other people have the same things as me and i doubt you even bought any bose or skullcandy let alone their good products like is said i have skullcandy products and i have tried bose and they are amazing even if they are over priced most people say that "this product sucks" or something like that because they cant have it or cant afford it


----------



## Urza (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> you know what i will enjoy being a sheep because at least i dont care if other people have the same things as me and i doubt you even bought any bose or skullcandy let alone their good products like is said i have skullcandy products and i have tried bose and they are amazing even if they are over priced most people say that "this product sucks" or something like that because they cant have it or cant afford it


If you're happy with what you own, or simply have poor enough hearing that you can't tell the difference, then you can enjoy your trendy headphones.

I will buy headphones based on sound quality. It has nothing to do with how mainstream they are.

*says as listening to his iPhone with HD280 Pros


----------



## seedvt (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> you know what i will enjoy being a sheep because at least i dont care if other people have the same things as me and i doubt you even bought any bose or skullcandy let alone their good products like is said i have skullcandy products and i have tried bose and they are amazing even if they are over priced most people say that "this product sucks" or something like that because they cant have it or cant afford it



and I'm guessing that you have never tried anything that is _actually_ good.


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2008)

Go with the HD280 Pro. Same pair of cans I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also: Skullcandy sounds like shit.



			
				Renegade_R said:
			
		

> If you want something in the $50 range, get a pair of these:
> http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf/p?Ope...5Ept%5EPORTAPRO
> Its one of those strange things that doesn't cost much but sound amazing for that price...and the retro look is simply awesome.


Even anime girls love the Porta-Pro.


----------



## haringtonl (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got the cx 300 by sennheiser and they are really good.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> you know what i will enjoy being a sheep because at least i dont care if other people have the same things as me and i doubt you even bought any bose or skullcandy let alone their good products like is said i have skullcandy products and i have tried bose and they are amazing even if they are over priced most people say that "this product sucks" or something like that because they cant have it or cant afford it



wrong. tell any audiophile what you just stated here and you will be laughed at. bose makes OK stuff and a few good things which are all overpriced. why would you pay top dollar for mediocre stuff or overpriced technology when you could put those dollars towards something better or spend less for the same thing. what these guys are saying is they play the information game instead of the trend game.(where they actually do research to see what's best for the money and their needs instead of buying what everyone else has). seriously, put on a pair of sennheiser hd-595s and you'll see the light.


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmm, is the quality of those big earmuff like headphones really worth lugging them around?  I've always stayed away because I can't imagine bringing them around, that being said, I never ever really invested in any decent headphones anyways...


I only use mine at home.
There are alternatives like some decent in-ear sets. Mmm I wish I could afford some of those Shure ones.


----------



## haringtonl (Oct 1, 2008)

in ears...cheap price for cx 300. 32 bux from amazon. cx 500 is 56 dollars.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 1, 2008)

The Klipsch ones are fantastic. Sure, they are expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## ryan (Oct 1, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Hmmm, is the quality of those big earmuff like headphones really worth lugging them around?  I've always stayed away because I can't imagine bringing them around, that being said, I never ever really invested in any decent headphones anyways...



Yeah, that's why I'm kind of leaning towards the Sony MDR-7506. They aren't as obtrusive as many cans I've seen... I like how the Sennheiser HD280 Pro can fold up though. Also, one of the reasons I'm looking for this style is to double-function as earmuffs for this winter! haha


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> you know what i will enjoy being a sheep because at least i dont care if other people have the same things as me and i doubt you even bought any bose or skullcandy let alone their good products like is said i have skullcandy products and i have tried bose and they are amazing even if they are over priced most people say that "this product sucks" or something like that because they cant have it or cant afford it



Sigh. 

You probably buy things that you think are good, because they're pricy, and sold in every store.

BOSE, claims that they make superior products by researching sound. However, to my ears, they spend more money on marketing then actually any research. All their products are "INCREDIBLY SMOOTH SOUNDING PRODUCTS WITH AMAZING SOUND", or so they claim, yet, their sound feels very hollow to me. They don't even put the technical specs to their own products, and none of Bose's speakers are STILL NOT THX certified, yet, their products have so many ads, and nonsense, that most non-educated consumers that don't do any research on the products, think they're the best with amazing sound. Marketing can change the way you listen to music as well, believe it or not. You may think they may sound good, but it's just that you haven't heard better. That's how it is with audio. I thought my Sennheiser earphones were great, until I got the better ones. After about 10+ of usage, I tried the earphones again, and they sounded very weak. and couldn't believe I thought the sound was good. The Bose sound is sold at a price nearly tripple where they really should be. They're not completely horrid, but extremely overpriced, to a point where, a vast majority of educated people will say it sucks. 

Go to Head-fi, and ask why we have Sennheisers, Grado, AKG, Ultrasone, Shure, Denon, Ultimate ears, etc, and ask "why don't you guys use Skullcandy or Bose instead, because they're superior, and everyone heard of them?"

And me, not being able to afford a bose product? I have enough money to buy a decent laptop at the moment, and I'm already planning on buying the Audio Technica ESW9 early next year, with a "simple" recabling from APuresound. The recable alone costs over a hundred dollars. Just search for their site on Google.

And don't say some crap that my parents buy them for me because I'm some rich bastard, because I'm buying everything with my saved allowence from lawn mowing, dish washing, etc around the house. I'm trying to get a job to actually earn income, but nothing yet. My family is middle classed, and I had to buy everything on my own until now. Including my first gameboy, ds, etc.

People have preference in sounds, and one will like Product A, and the other will like Product B. But it's not hard to see that Skullcandys suck. Do your research from professionals (Not from biased places like Cnet), and look around Head-fi to see real phones.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 1, 2008)

I have these $10 Sony around-the-ear clippy-like things that I don't know the model number of.  And that means I can't find a friggin' picture for them either.  >O  They're blue.  Yeah...

They work pretty well.  Sure, I'm not an audiophile (and when I had my big headphones, I could actually tell the difference between some mid-range bitrates) but they get me by.  And hey, they do double-duty easily, with either computer or MP3 player use.  I just don't really care right now, since as long as I get sound, I'm mostly fine.  

Oh, but then I guess that means my opinion is null and void here...damn.


----------



## apb407 (Oct 1, 2008)

WOAH ^ personal attack much dude i pay for all my stuff rather it be cloths, games, books, headphones and hell even food sometimes. As for the headphones i guess i have used other great headphones like shures and some sonys and i never said that skullcandy is better then the ones you guys are talking about because unlike some of you guys i actually try the products sufficently with a bunch of genres of music to see if i like them besides just going on looks and listening to other peoples opinions. Hey mabye the other ones you said are better i dont know ive never tried them.


----------



## Foie (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought some Seinheisser CX300s for like $10 on Newegg, and they sound very decent.  I tried them with the Bose TriPorts and they compared nicely.  (BTW, the Bose headphones sound good, but are just pricey)  Then again, I haven't tried the $600 Shure headphones (yes, I know that is an exaggeration), so my opinion must be null and void as well.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> WOAH ^ personal attack much dude i pay for all my stuff rather it be cloths, games, books, headphones and hell even food sometimes. As for the headphones i guess i have used other great headphones like shures and some sonys and i never said that skullcandy is better then the ones you guys are talking about because unlike some of you guys i actually try the products sufficently with a bunch of genres of music to see if i like them besides just going on looks and listening to other peoples opinions. Hey mabye the other ones you said are better i dont know ive never tried them.
> 
> About the paying part, it's because you said "People who don't like it probably say it sucks is because they can't afford it, or they can't have it". I pay for almost everything I have, and it was about me, and not you. Most of the time, whenever a person makes a comment like that, they call you rich, and I get everything I want, so I just wanted to clarify.
> 
> ...



But the Sennheiser CX300s are quite well known. It's good for the price. And the price you've gotten it, it's a fantastic deal, since in here, CX300s cost 99.99 in stores..... 

And just because you haven't tried the shure ones, doesn't mean you don't have an opinion..... I mean, the headphones I have is 40 bucks. I have tried Bose On-ear numerous times, Shure E100 (The old model which used to cost about $99), and a few other expensive ones (All of them from friends), and I prefer the one I have over all of them for some reason...... I just lurked in Head-fi for about 2 and a half months, tried some models out from friends, and this is where I am now.


----------



## HyoImowano (Oct 1, 2008)

As far as what headphones are better, can't we compare technical specs such as frequency response and sensitivity instead of just saying "I know! I listened to them with lots of music!".  Don't get me wrong, qualitative reviews are nice, but some numbers to back them up would also be good for comparison.


----------



## fischju (Oct 1, 2008)

None of those.
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD555-HD-...059&sr=1-12
http://www.headphonereviews.org/headphone....;headphoneId=87

Sennheiser HD555

Or

http://www.amazon.com/Etymotic-Research-Is...8603&sr=8-2
http://www.headphonereviews.org/headphone....;headphoneId=43

Etymotic ER6i


----------



## seedvt (Oct 1, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> CX300s cost 99.99 in stores.....



Tell me about it.

Sennheiser Canada needs to do a price readjustment; I don't think the $85 or so difference is due to the customs/taxes/whatever coming from the US.

The best price I've seen on them are around $75, and that's looking at Dell.ca's prices..


----------



## Turmoil (Oct 3, 2008)

I just recently got a pair of SENNHEISER CX300S, and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## doxology83 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sound magic PL30
i do not kid, these are getting great reviews from members on head-fi and they are only $20 shipped.

PL30 impressions
PL30 focalprice discussion


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 10, 2008)

I apologize in advance for the month-old bump but I figured it would be better than making a new topic.

So I'm in the same dilemma as the OP here, I'm looking for some decent quality headphones.
To start, they're going to be used with my iPod, therefore on the go (car/school/sometimes home). I don't know how it feels to carry around the regular ear cup headphones, might be annoying to carry it in your pocket every day. I'd tend to prefer the regular buds.
I'm not looking for the best of the best, but not bad quality 'phones. Something below 60-70$ would be nice, or if really there's something good I should have then no more than 100$ (max max max limit).

Also as you may know I'm in Canada so please nothing that's only found @ newegg.com or amazon.com. I'd prefer a Canadian store with Canadian prices because some headphones in the US that cost 50$ there might cost much more here.

I was looking at the CX300 on newegg.ca because many people suggested them but they don't seem to have very good ratings...
Also I'd like headphones that are the same length of cable from the left bud to the plug and the right bud to the cable. I hate the ones that aren't equal lengths on each side...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 10, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance for the month-old bump but I figured it would be better than making a new topic.
> 
> So I'm in the same dilemma as the OP here, I'm looking for some decent quality headphones.
> To start, they're going to be used with my iPod, therefore on the go (car/school/sometimes home). I don't know how it feels to carry around the regular ear cup headphones, might be annoying to carry it in your pocket every day. I'd tend to prefer the regular buds.
> ...



You could ask Head-fi, for they're much better for answering a question like this. There are Yuin earbuds, which are well known, but I don't think any Canadian stores sell them. Not that Canadian stores sell anything good at all.

As much as I hate it, Canadian retailers are the worst places to buy anything of from. When Cowon D2 prices were "sinking" in the US, they were raising the prices here for no reason. There's also the Cowon O2, which are sold at 299 for 32 gigs. Canada sells them at 329 for 16 gigs. Rip-off, I say.

EDIT: Also, the Sound Magic PL30s are known to be good. But they're the type of earphones that go in your ears. They're cheap, but quite well regarded in Head-fi.

EDIT 2: Zune phones are good too.


----------



## science (Nov 10, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance for the month-old bump but I figured it would be better than making a new topic.
> 
> So I'm in the same dilemma as the OP here, I'm looking for some decent quality headphones.
> To start, they're going to be used with my iPod, therefore on the go (car/school/sometimes home). I don't know how it feels to carry around the regular ear cup headphones, might be annoying to carry it in your pocket every day. I'd tend to prefer the regular buds.
> ...



Try these out. Not amazing quality, but they are built super nice, they are affordable, and they sound good enough for me (I consider myself a bit of an audiophile).

http://www.amazon.com/Zune-JDA-00001-Premi...2/dp/B000VWOL3O

They can be purchased at Future Shop or Walmart for about $40 (I got mine at FS)


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 10, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Might use my gift card from FS. I will do more research first tho. Not right now since I'm on my iPod


----------



## seedvt (Nov 10, 2008)

I purchased a pair of CX300's recently.

I haven't burned them in quite yet, but they sound great in comparison to my old Sony MDR-EX71.


----------



## Trulen (Nov 10, 2008)

Actually, I found some nice earbuds for a nice price.  


JVC.  Marshmellow in-ear stuff.

8 bucks.

From dollar general.


I know, I was skeptical at first.  
But after that, I was immensley satisfied.


It also let me know just how fast earwax built up in my ear.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought an audio technica ath-ec7 awhile ago from ebay for $15. 

It most likely might be fake but to me it sounds really good.  The bass sounds quite firm, pops without sounding muddy, if i crank my volume to 3/10 it is enough to isolate outside sound, and you can have it quite loud without sound 'leaking'

I am looking for a new pair of earphones that are clip ons(not in-ear) and would like something similar for the same price, any recomendations?


----------



## ninten360 (Nov 10, 2008)

You should definitely get skullcandy bubs
There the best headphones I've bought


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 10, 2008)

ninten360 said:
			
		

> You should definitely get skullcandy bubs
> There the best headphones I've bought



Ugh. Read my post from the first page.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 10, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> You could ask Head-fi, for they're much better for answering a question like this. There are Yuin earbuds, which are well known, but I don't think any Canadian stores sell them. Not that Canadian stores sell anything good at all.
> 
> As much as I hate it, Canadian retailers are the worst places to buy anything of from. When Cowon D2 prices were "sinking" in the US, they were raising the prices here for no reason. There's also the Cowon O2, which are sold at 299 for 32 gigs. Canada sells them at 329 for 16 gigs. Rip-off, I say.
> 
> ...


People don't seem to realize that skullcandy is shit. Everyone seems to like them cause they appeal to the general teen in price/looks.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm.  I'm actually in the same boat as everyone.  I've been looking at the Zune Premium V2 earbuds and they seem okay, apart from the scratching sound when the cord rubs against something (which my current pair of earphones do, honestly), and apart from that, they seem okay.  But I also saw the JVC Marshmallow ones (and the 34A model too).  I'm leaning towards the Zunes as it is, but I've never had an actual earbud phones that could actually fit.  And I like the idea of having to push them in to form a seal.  

I don't really mind the scratching noise since I get it anyway like I said, and I don't mind the higher price for the Zune ones.  And it'd be excessively ironic to use them on an iPod...I was looking at regular over-ear headphones but seeing how I'll be using these for both home and travel (and shopping, hehe), it'd be a bit much I'm sure.  

Anyone have experience with either?  I would most certainly like to try them out if I could get the chance, but I, well, don't.  Can't.  Etc.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 10, 2008)

CannonBallZ said:
			
		

> I bought an audio technica ath-ec7 awhile ago from ebay for $15.
> 
> It most likely might be fake but to me it sounds really good.  The bass sounds quite firm, pops without sounding muddy, if i crank my volume to 3/10 it is enough to isolate outside sound, and you can have it quite loud without sound 'leaking'
> 
> I am looking for a new pair of earphones that are clip ons(not in-ear) and would like something similar for the same price, any recomendations?


I fixed your link for you.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be a sheep and follow the crowd.
Get the sennheisers.


----------

